# Plate Seat?



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Have a friend who is looking to put a Plate seat on a GLoomis 1266 spinning rod...
Anyone got any pros or cons regarding a plate seat for spinning? I use them for casting but haven't used one for spinning. I'm thinking it would be fine just figured I'd ask


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Lotsa guys up north do it, go for it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Saw one get bent outta shape on some practice casts-


















call me old fashion.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

what kind of seat is that?

I've landed 150# blacktips on fuji plate seats (FS7), so they are up for some abuse.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

How on earth did that happen!?!? I think something wasn't put together right on that one. 

I've been thinking of doing one myself, but I was going to scuff up the underside of the seat and apply a light coating of Rod Bond to it first, then wrap it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Clyde and Bastardo - that was a Fugi reel seat. I couldn't believe it either. That's why I took the pic.......

Guess fightin and castin may be 2 different animals?

BTW...the builder is a reputible guy in VB,...he wound up replacing the seat.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dude, Spiderhitch is in a whole diffrent world when it comes to distance casting.

Yeah, he breaks them.

But the average mortal ain't gonna have that problem.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

NS4D forgot to mention that it was SpiderHitch that did that and as NewsJeff said SpiderH is a BEAST when it comes to casting,,,, suprised he doesnt have to use 200 # test shock leader


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Shooter said:


> NS4D forgot to mention that it was SpiderHitch that did that and as NewsJeff said SpiderH is a BEAST when it comes to casting,,,, suprised he doesnt have to use 200 # test shock leader


I thought I had seen that rod before. I saw Spiderhitch casting at the SE Open Tourney in Shallotte this spring. He is the most intense caster I've ever seen.

Also, I have used some 3M body side molding tape beneath plates before you wrap them. That stuff by itself will hold one on.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

moment I saw the pic I suspected Mike was involved  

That guy is definitely a beast, don't hand him your wally world special and expect to get it back in one piece

:fishing:


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Like bstarling said saw him in Shallote... Makes since now... SH seems like the type that could tear up an anvil with a ball peen hammer  
Thats a compliment Spiderhitch  
Thanks for the input guy's will give it a shot.


----------

